# Hello all



## boobalishish (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello everyone
I'm really new to all of this and feel kind of overwhelmed by some of this stuff, but Halloween has always been my favorite time of year. Looking forward to learning a lot from this place. 
Boo


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome.
what's your signature mean?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome! And don't feel overwhelmed....just one prop at a time....just one at a time....and the folks here will make you better than you even thought you could be! :winketon:


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Welcome aboard!! You've certainly come to the right place for learning things. The people around here hand out knowledge like it's candy at Halloween.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! No need to feel overwhelmed. The people here are nothing but encouraging. Dig in and have fun!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Candy? Did someone say candy? Welcome to the forum. Did you bring candy?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. I agree, it can be a tad overwhelming at first, but just pick a project and start in on it. You'll find nothing but great advice and lots of encouragement here!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, and have lots of fun!!!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard! Don't be overwhelmed!
Rome wasn't Haunted in one night!
Here's a quick read about enjoying Halloween decorating hope it helps.

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------

